# Dragonfly in vivarium?? -nice



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Well,

I noticed a dragonfly larva looking dude underneath of the false bottom part of my vivarium. Weeks later(today) I found that it or another of its kind had climbed up a brom and molted into what appears to be a dragonfly.

This guy has great sight and will hide from the slightest movement. I know I shouldn't have handled him but I wanted to get a good pic. Hope his molt comes out alright. He was in a dry spot and I misted just a little.

Here are some pictures.





































I don't expect any problems with it being in the tank. Are they carnivorous as adults? This one will do fine on fruit flies. Must have hitched a ride on something or another. Pretty cool really.

-Andy


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Andy,

Very cool!
Not sure of the species but that looks like a damselfly not a dragonfly. I am sure you can look up more info online. Most of that stuff is carnivorous but many insect species use the adult form for reproduction only and never eat as adults. I don´t think the lifespan is long.

Just off the top of my head though....look them up for the facts!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Yup it is a damselfly. Damselflies can fold their wings back, dragonflies can't.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Some new pictures. This one is pretty.


----------



## wbeavers (Jun 7, 2007)

I had a dragonfly hatch out of a fresh water planted aquarium. My fiancé called me on the phone in terror about this horrible flying bug in the living room. She had barricaded herself in the bedroom. Upon arriving home I found the most beautiful dragonfly I had ever seen. It was like it had been touched by Midas. The body was a metallic gold, and the wings were a transparent gold. It was so beautiful I could not kill it. I kept it in a gallon jar until its' death. I then gave it to an amateur entomologist at my work. Really cool find!


----------

